# Which insurance company for the hound?



## Zebedee

Thanks again to all those who advised on whether or not to insure our Gracie.  

Now, as several of you remarked, choosing which one suits best is a minefield! There are so many variables it's almost impossible to compare like with like, and I don't necessarily want the cheapest - I'm looking for the best value.

Can anyone advise please?










Thanks


----------



## Rapide561

*Pet insurance*

Hi

Look at www.moneysupermarket.com and follow the links to the insurance sites. Then, if you find a product you like, log on to www.quidco.com and take the policy out via Quidco - and receive the cashback if available.

When I get another four legged mate, I will insure. I shall be looking for....

1) Direct invoice from the vet to the insurance firm
2) Reasonable excess
3) Foreign cover
4) Price

Russell


----------



## wakk44

Try Halifax,after making enquiries with several companies recently they offered the best cover at a reasonable price.Never had to claim thankfully but I would think they should be ok being a large company with a good reputation.

Steve


----------



## patp

Hi Zebedee

Remember it MUST be a lifetime policy.

In the magazine called Dogs Today ( an excellent monthly publication) there is an insurance doctor. He owns (I think) VIP insurance brokers who specialise in pet insurance. You tell them what you want and they find the best one! And guess what it's free!

A google will probably bring up VIP??

Stay well clear of E&L, if they still exist. They always find a reason not to pay and are very slow when they do pay.

Good Luck

Pat


----------



## 103605

Hi Zebedee
We have had excellent cover from Sainsbury's Pet Insurance - having lost our elderly German Shepherd earlier this year after a long illness, the expenses were hefty. The vet billed them directly and was paid directly, and they covered cremation fees as well. The policy wasn't the cheapest - about £20 a month by the time he died, but it paid out around £6000 of expensive chemotherapy, admissions, xrays, night visits etc. Beware of the el cheapo policys available in some supermarkets as they cover very little.

Laurie


----------



## Zebedee

patp said:


> Hi Zebedee
> He owns (I think) VIP insurance brokers who specialise in pet insurance. You tell them what you want and they find the best one! And guess what it's free!
> Pat


Thanks Pat and others. So many responses already.   

Is this the one you mean   *>>here<<*  

I've sent for an online quote for a lifetime policy and will phone tomorrow if it looks good.

I don't usually bother with getting lots of quotes for a purchase, but this is so important I shall heed everyone's advice and follow up each suggestion.

Thanks again, some homework to do I think.


----------



## Zebedee

No apologies for bumping this up.

I need all the help I can get, and shall be very grateful for any more to come.

Thanks


----------



## patp

Yes they are the ones Dave. They helped my mum to insure her little dog. She is with Petwise which I had never heard of. Part of the Fortis group apparently. No claims history to report yet as we haven't had to claim. He (archie) has just had a skin infection though, so when it is all cleared up we will be sending in the claim. One consultation with blood test for thyroid function, special shampoo and antibiotics cost 121 pounds and he is not finished yet. Mum is glad she is covered.

Happy hunting.

Pat


----------



## Zebedee

wakk44 said:


> Try Halifax,after making enquiries with several companies recently they offered the best cover at a reasonable price.Never had to claim thankfully but I would think they should be ok being a large company with a good reputation.
> Steve


Hi Steve

I just showed this thread to Mrs Zeb, and her eyes stood out like chapel hatpegs when she saw your dog on the avatar.

Could you post a photo please - it will result in another 10 minutes of "_oooh_"s, "_aaah_"s, and "_isn't he lovely_"s, 'cos Giant Schnauzers are her all-time favourite pooch. It wouldn't be fair for us to have such a big dog unfortunately, so she "borrows" other people's whenever she gets the chance.

Cheers


----------



## thieawin

Which? magazine though M&S provided best value for money

they are lifetime policies. Our 4 year old Jack is about £90 and our 16 year old is about £210


----------



## Zebedee

thieawin said:


> Which? magazine though M&S provided best value for money
> 
> they are lifetime policies. Our 4 year old Jack is about £90 and our 16 year old is about £210


Per annum I presume? That seems pretty good value if they are fairly comprehensive and the excesses are not too vicious.

What about one of your dogs as an avatar then? I'd like to see Zippy (number two) the fully paid-up Parson Jack.

Thanks for the advice - will investigate.

Regards


----------



## Rapide561

*Pet insurance*

Hello

I am hopeful of a doggy coming to me soon and am looking at this thread with interest.

I thought it was common practice for the vet to invoice the insurer......it seems this is not the case.

Does anyone know of an insurance firm that will do this?

Russell


----------



## annetony

Me too I'm watching like a hawk, just got a new adittion to keep old Rusty company, she is an 8 week old King Charles Spaniel and is gorgeous, (apart from sharpening her teeth on me and everything else ouch!!) Got up this morning and they were both curled up together, how cute. Her name is Tizzy as in Dizzy Tizzy :lol: :lol: 
we have 6 weeks free insurance but will want a good deal for when that finishes. 

Anne


----------



## wakk44

''*Hi Steve

I just showed this thread to Mrs Zeb, and her eyes stood out like chapel hatpegs when she saw your dog on the avatar.

Could you post a photo please - it will result in another 10 minutes of "oooh"s, "aaah"s, and "isn't he lovely"s, 'cos Giant Schnauzers are her all-time favourite pooch. It wouldn't be fair for us to have such a big dog unfortunately, so she "borrows" other people's whenever she gets the chance.

Cheers*''

Hello Mr and Mrs Zeb,

a few pics of Ky the Kerry Blue Terrier as requested,also one with his best friend Sam the miniature schnauzer who we sadly lost last year.Don't worry about the mistaken identity-he has been called all sorts ranging from a black airedale,poodle/schnauzer cross to simply ''it's one of them'' 

Steve


----------



## Rapide561

*Pets*

Awwwww

Those Charlies are so so lovely. And don't forget, under some ancient by law, a Charlie is allowed in all public places - even if the sign states no dogs!

Mum and dad had a tricolour - Barney - he lived to be a right old age.

Russell

Meanwhile - back to the subject of insurance....


----------



## charliebarnwell

*insurance company*

Just got a quote from 'morethan.com' and with european cover they quoted 8.48 per month, cant beleive it. I tried reading all the policy to make sure it was a lifetime one but got a bit confused. They will be giving me a phonecall tonight with a bit of luck to confirm.
Will keep you posted

Charlie


----------



## 98452

NFU 2 Great Danes with *LIFETIME* cover £42 pm the pair.

£40 excess

Good company :wink:


----------



## 98452

annetony said:


> Me too I'm watching like a hawk, just got a new adittion to keep old Rusty company, she is an 8 week old King Charles Spaniel and is gorgeous, (apart from sharpening her teeth on me and everything else ouch!!) Got up this morning and they were both curled up together, how cute. Her name is Tizzy as in Dizzy Tizzy :lol: :lol:
> we have 6 weeks free insurance but will want a good deal for when that finishes.
> 
> Anne


WOW Anne what a lovely Pup :wink:


----------



## patp

Hi all

There is usually a box to tick on the insurance claim form for you to choose either the vet to receive the cheque or you. Some vets like the client to pay, however, because insurance companies can be slow or not pay at all!! They also say that the contract is between the client and the vet and then the client and the insurance company. Of course all vets are different and yours may be happy to accept the insurance company paying them, especially if their experience with that company is a good one .

Pat


----------



## 103605

*Re: Pets*



Rapide561 said:


> Awwwww
> 
> Those Charlies are so so lovely. And don't forget, under some ancient by law, a Charlie is allowed in all public places - even if the sign states no dogs!
> 
> Mum and dad had a tricolour - Barney - he lived to be a right old age.
> 
> Russell
> 
> Meanwhile - back to the subject of insurance....


Russel, I know I mentioned it earlier, but I think we had an excellent cover for our Rupert, GSD who died in March aged 13 - the vet billed the insurers direct, they paid pretty quickly, and covered him for £6000 PER ILLNESS, cover was lifelong and included extras as well - Sainsbury's Pet Insurance. Our Roxie is still covered with them - same terms - she's 9 now - £17 per month. Rupert was around £21 per month by the time he died.

Laurie


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks again folks. Much appreciated.  

Plenty to go at here, and the fickle Mrs Zeb has changed her allegiance. After seeing the photos of Steve's Ky, Kerry Blues are now her favourite breed, and I can see why. He's a beauty!!


----------



## Rapide561

*Insurance*

Hi Laurie

Thanks for the info. Clearly not the cheapest cover, but the sweetness of low price is long forgotten after the bitter taste of poor qualilty remains....

Russell


----------



## wakk44

Zebedee said:


> Thanks again folks. Much appreciated.
> 
> Plenty to go at here, and the fickle Mrs Zeb has changed her allegiance. After seeing the photos of Steve's Ky, Kerry Blues are now her favourite breed, and I can see why. He's a beauty!!


Ky is very flattered and is agreeable to this suggestion,but only if the gorgeous Gracie can come and live with him   

Steve


----------



## annetony

*Re: Pets*



Rapide561 said:


> Awwwww
> 
> Those Charlies are so so lovely. And don't forget, under some ancient by law, a Charlie is allowed in all public places - even if the sign states no dogs!
> 
> Mum and dad had a tricolour - Barney - he lived to be a right old age.
> 
> Russell
> 
> Meanwhile - back to the subject of insurance....


We also had a tricolor years ago, they are great dogs and good with children, the Bleinham one on the piccy is Nelson (one eye) and although you wouldnt think so from the picture is over twice the size of Tizzie, 
my Daughter hss another on Nelsons brother called Elvis he is lovely as well, as for the ancient law i will remember that :lol: :lol:

Anne


----------



## 107558

I've got a call back from VIP this morning offering a good rate for Ben bearing in mind his age etc. It includes longer than 6 months in Europe (provided you have a UK address).

They sending me the details in the post...


----------



## Zebedee

JQL said:


> I've got a call back from VIP this morning offering a good rate for Ben bearing in mind his age etc. It includes longer than 6 months in Europe (provided you have a UK address).
> 
> They sending me the details in the post...


So did I.

They suggested Pet Pal at £17.70 per month for lifetime cover of £5,000 per year and a £50 excess. The customer is on my knee at the moment and is in "bite mode", but it's too late to send her back to the breeder so I've taken out the insurance.

Thanks again to everyone for the advice, and particularly to Pat for putting me onto VIP. They certainly seem every bit as good as she said they are, and the lady I dealt with on the phone couldn't have been more helpful. She suggested insuring Gracie (a.k.a. "Fang") at least for the first two years until we are familiar with her general health, then perhaps review the cover and adjust if required.

It all sounded very reasonable to me, and it would probably be unwise to look for anything significantly cheaper.

Regards


----------



## zulurita

Thanks for the VIP link.

Just had a quote for Jabulile although she cannot have the lifetime cover as she is 10yrs old now £10 something ( a month) for max benefit cover isn't bad and that is with Petwise.


----------



## wakk44

*Shop Around !!*

I've just insured our new dog with Halifax insurance,the difference in quotes is quite substantial and I advise dog owners to shop around.

The kennel club provide 6 weeks free insurance on a new pup registered with them,this is with Petplan insurance.They then hope you will insure the dog with them for the year.I recently received their quote for £24 per month for the pup.

I thought that was a bit steep so contacted Halifax,the present insurer of my adult dog.They quoted £20 per month for *both* dogs.Cover seems comparable,up to £7000 vets bills,continuous cover,etc...not much difference between the two.

Halifax did give 10% discount for insuring 2 dogs,even so the premium is very competitive.So my advice is to shop around.

Steve


----------



## Barts

*Pet Insurance*

Hope this helps we insure both our dogs with Healthy Pets .We paid £140.00per annum for both dogs ,we have also had to claim for our youngest dog Jess when she cut her Paw, the claim was dealt with very efficiantly can't fault them at all


----------



## 107088

_*It wouldn't be fair for us to have such a big dog unfortunately, so she "borrows" other people's whenever she gets the chance. *_

Mine are up for being borrowed.

actually they dont know this, but if it dont stop raining soon, I be getting dog----fish 

Try direct line, they're ok.

Most of the time, in my experience, the Vets bills come to about £49.95, which means thats the excess and I've never had the insurance pay for anything. which is good, in a way.


----------



## Kelcat

Hi, 
Several vets I know all recommend PetPlan - the thing to make sure is that the insurance will continue to always cover existing conditions - i.e. pay for medications for the rest of your pets life - not the remainder of the policy. The vetinary industry is very insurance led - medications etc are astronomically expensive because insurance covers most of them - some conditions can be medicated for a dogs lifespan (12+ years).


----------



## 107088

Its not so very long ago, that Vets used to prescribe drugs developed for humans when applicable, that changed for some legal reason, and the same drugs are double the price. Which is a financial strain on some.

Chatted to my sis in law this evening, and shes a horsey person.
( bears a resemblance) anyway, she gave up with insurance for her horses as she calculated over a 5 year period, that with good husbandry ( if thats the right terminology) she maintained healthy animals, and the vets bills incurred were less than the policy premiums.

I personnally, am absolutely certain however, that even after paying out for various mutts for over 10 years, without a single unscheduled trip to the vet, as soon as I cancel my policy, one of them will be expensively ill.


----------



## Zebedee

Last night's drama has convinced me that insurance is potentially well worth while.

I was sitting here, wasting my time on MHF (as one does  ) when our Gracie let out a very distressed howl and started frantically pawing at her mouth.

It's not easy to peer inside the mouth of a terrified, wriggling dog, but fortunately we have trained her to let us handle her so I eventually found the head of a 1 cm long pin stuck in the roof of her mouth. It was one of those noticeboard pins with a little plastic ball on the "blunt" end, which she must have been chewing without me noticing.

I couldn't get it out with my fingers, so called my wife and between us with a little pair of snipe nosed pliers we got it out, but by this time poor Gracie was very upset and bit Sian's finger (not too badly, fortunately). It was quite accidental of course, but she was so scared and a pin in the roof of her mouth must have been very painful.

It all ended happily with much reassurance and stroking, and she calmed down very quickly and was none the worse for the experience.

If she had swallowed the pin however, I hate to think what the vet's bill might have been.

It's not exactly cheap at around £200 per year, but I'm very glad we have insured her - even though we didn't need it this time.

Hope this helps others to make their own decisions.


----------



## Briarose

Oh heck Dave glad she is ok now.


----------

